# worm gears



## dethrow55 (Nov 17, 2019)

hello all may have placed this in wrong area ? im thinking about making a worm wheel using a 1/2x10 acme thread rod as hob.wondering what the formula is to determine diameter of wheel. im not much on all the trig. simple is better thanks.


----------



## dethrow55 (Nov 18, 2019)

hello all fiqured it out plenty of imformation on the internet.plus down lowed gears and gear making workshop series book. not so difficult one you understand .


----------

